# Side effects of antibiotics after MC & IVF



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed side effects after being given antibiotics following IVF or a miscarriage? I've had 3 lots this year (during IVF at time of egg collection and twice after my 2 miscarriages) and now feel totally drained and de-energised. I really feel the latest lot have had a particularly detrimental effect on my whole body, mentally & physically and am now off work :-( My poor hubby is having to be the key support in my life at the moment as my family don't seem to understand at all and my mum has made me feel even more awful & paranoid about not being at work.

I also wondered if anyone has any suggestions on how to reenergise yourself afterwards? I think rest is important and always tried to avoid antibiotics when I was younger, preferring natural remedies & approaches.  I don't feel myself  

Thanks xx


----------

